# Snowblower: Craftsman vs Poulan



## wiz561 (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi!

With winter around the corner, I'm in the market for a new snow blower. I have an old hand-me-down craftsman single stage push snowblower that I have held together with cable ties and wire. Time to upgrade.

I had my eye on a Craftsman 24" 179cc Two-Stage Snow blower for 579. The link can be found here...

http://www.craftsman.com/shc/s/p_10...me=Snowblowers&prdNo=1&blockNo=1&blockType=L1

My other option is a Poulan from Menards for 649. The flyer says it's a 24" dual stage blower with a 208cc LCT engine. Background research makes me think it's model number PR624ES.

Right now, I'm kind of leaning more towards the Craftsman. It's cheaper, uses a "Craftsman" engine, and parts may be easier to find with it. Another part of me thinks maybe just drop another 100 bucks and get an Ariens Compact22.

If anybody has any recommendations, that would be great. 

Thanks!


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

Go with the Ariens, you'll never need another one!


----------



## wiz561 (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks. That's what I hear from everybody. I think the Ariens is like 150 more than the craftsman. Price usually don't matter, but the bills are piling up. 

Thanks!


----------



## wiz561 (Nov 11, 2008)

OH, one last question. I've always had smaller snow blowers (single stage). How does something like the Ariens work with just an inch or two of snow? 

I live outside of Chicago and a lot of the time, we get a few inches, but maybe like twice a year, we'll get a foot or more. I'd hate to buy something expensive and not be able to use it for two or three inches of snow.


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

They work just fine for light snow storms as long as you keep the skids adjusted correctly. If you send them to low you will leave a little snow on the driveway but you can do this with any blower. A two stage blower will just throw the snow a lot farther as well as have the ability to handle wet snow a lot better.


----------



## Woodsmith (Feb 17, 2010)

Depends on the motor ,mostly, in my opinion. I'm not sure who makes the Craftsman motor. Used to be it was Briggs & Stratton vs. the world, and I would go with Briggs.
Craftsman usually back up their stuff, and price is a deciding factor, like you said. I'd go with them.


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

Woodsmith said:


> Depends on the motor ,mostly, in my opinion. I'm not sure who makes the Craftsman motor. Used to be it was Briggs & Stratton vs. the world, and I would go with Briggs.
> Craftsman usually back up their stuff, and price is a deciding factor, like you said. I'd go with them.


I've seen Craftsman mowers, blowers etc. with a variety of different engine manufacturers. Briggs & Stratton, Kohler and occasionally Honda.

Ads for snow throwers, I bought an MTD from Sears last Winter. Best 800 bucks I spent in years. I would recommend looking for a model with power steering though. I overlooked it when I got mine, in trade for a larger width and depth capacity for the same price range. With a 28" cutting width, it takes some muscle to bring it around for another swipe.:laughing:

I've done some serious snow clearing with mine, as deep as 20" on a few occasions. The only time I jammed it up was trying to clear heavy slush that the plows piled up at the end of the driveway.


----------



## Woodsmith (Feb 17, 2010)

Good point, loneframer, on the power steering. I bought my MTD about 11 years ago, no such thing then...and at 55, I would appreciate it now!


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

BTW, MTD manufactures machines under a variety of brand names.

http://www.mtdproducts.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/topcategory_10500_20500_-1


----------



## liquidvw (Jun 8, 2009)

Msradell said:


> Go with the Ariens, you'll never need another one!


I have an Ariens 11.5HP snow blower. Its awesome. It handles everything and mine is made in the USA. :thumbsup:


----------



## hellothere123 (Aug 16, 2008)

make sure it is a Briggs and Straton engine, even if it says craftsman snowblower it could have a "made in china" engine...

nothing more important than that!


----------



## Encell (Jan 15, 2015)

Husqvarna 961830003 208cc Single Stage Electric Start Snow Thrower, 21-Inch is latest brand of snow blower as known to me..
At this time i am happy with my product. when i got the snow thrower i did start it up to make sure it all work and started right up with the first pull . i have not use it for snow yet becuse we have not had a snow fall at this time .I look forward to using it for the first time .


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Another Ariens recommendation.

Made in the USA and they always seem to be great quality. 

That or a Honda track unit.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Ariens is very good. I have one and we get very deep hard drifted snow.

I used to like Craftsman but the build quality and plastic bits and pieces on some of them look very light and cheesy. Depends who they contract it out to whether it is a good one.

Electric start is very good.


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

Old thread alert! 

I have an Ariens that has been around since the 1980's. I replaced the engine a couple years ago and it will last another 10+ I'm sure. I do need to some welding on it and make a cutting edge. Years of not running shoes took its toll. 

A buddy of mine does snow removal also, he has a tracked 2 stage unit. He says it's the cats meow. If my old Ariens dies I'll look in to one.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Tracked and Honda are very nice but unless you got deep pockets/$$ or a very long driveway and can justify the extra expense are not worth it IMO. I have a 20 foot driveway so it is not worth it. Ariens is the best bang for your $$.

I rented a Honda roto- tiller and the thing was bombproof. Could run it practically sideways and it would not stall, die and pulled like a horse. Great stuff but pricey.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

this may help http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...scussion/1364-made-usa-versus-made-china.html


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

This is an old thread but nothing wrong with revisiting, it may help someone. 
I don't like Craftsman, I am certainly not trying to sway anyone's opinion, just stating my experience with them. 

I went through 4 or 5 generators I bought from Sears and they had different engines on them, the worst being a Tecumseh. If they are still using that engine I would walk away from it, that engine is not built as good as some others, unless they have changed.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I agree I would recommend just about anything but Craftsman. just my opinion from past experiences.


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

BigJim said:


> This is an old thread but nothing wrong with revisiting, it may help someone.
> I don't like Craftsman, I am certainly not trying to sway anyone's opinion, just stating my experience with them.
> 
> I went through 4 or 5 generators I bought from Sears and they had different engines on them, the worst being a Tecumseh. If they are still using that engine I would walk away from it, that engine is not built as good as some others, unless they have changed.



The Ariens I have I'm almost positive it had a Tecumseh originally, it ran pretty good for 30 years old it just got tired, the new one again I'm almost sure is a Tecumseh and after sitting all spring/summer I can go out and start it in two pulls. 

With that being said here at work, Tecumseh's and Brigs have never lasted The kettles have all been switched over to Honda, along with all the other powered equipment with small engines. Nothing else has lasted. We do have one Yamaha generator though that has held up real well not sure if that's a Yamaha engine or not.

On the other hand my cheepo menards yard man mower has a Brigs and it's lasted 14+ years, can't say the same about the deck of that mower though:whistling2:


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

All depends on how much you need it and how many hours you will put on it. It gets -40F where I am and mine starts and works HARD. I have a small driveway but the snow is like cement and drifted in deep. I could have paid $500 more for a Honda but with the amount I use it it will last as long as I want.

If a guy is doing Pro snow clearing or running a business then a Honda may be better but for the avearge consummer Ariens is the best bang for your buck IMO.


----------



## curtd (Oct 25, 2013)

Woodsmith said:


> Depends on the motor ,mostly, in my opinion. I'm not sure who makes the Craftsman motor. Used to be it was Briggs & Stratton vs. the world, and I would go with Briggs.
> Craftsman usually back up their stuff, and price is a deciding factor, like you said. I'd go with them.


 Sears (craftsman) uses Tecumseh engines.


----------



## curtd (Oct 25, 2013)

As a former small engine mechanic "THE" engines by whatever mgr are okay. They differ mainly in the carburetor. Some carburetors clog up more to others ;
1) Float type carburetors
A) Clogs up the most 
B) Float can be stuck 'down' or 'up' (old gas creates a varnish which prohibits float movement)
C) Most time consuming to clean & repair

2) Diagram type carburetors
A) When engine is left to sit the diagram dries out and loses its flexiblity. Without flexability will not pump gas
B) Least time consuming to clean & repair

In a nut shell: Select an engine that has a diaphragm carburetor


----------



## curtd (Oct 25, 2013)

wiz561 said:


> OH, one last question. I've always had smaller snow blowers (single stage). How does something like the Ariens work with just an inch or two of snow?
> 
> I live outside of Chicago and a lot of the time, we get a few inches, but maybe like twice a year, we'll get a foot or more. I'd hate to buy something expensive and not be able to use it for two or three inches of snow.



For just 1 to few inches of snow i like my shovel, even a push broom if snow very dry, But then again we have a small area to clean. If we had a larger area i would get a snow thrower (as opposed to snow blower)


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

I've had just about every brand under the sun. Ariens, Roper, Craftsman, etc.
The only one I didn't hate, is Troybuilt. All the rest sucked, including the brand new Ariens. I'm on my fourth season with the Troybuilt, and the inly thing I've done to it is change the oil. It starts on the sevond pull, even when it's below zero. It throws the snow a mile, and purrs like a fat chick.


----------

